# -={ Request for Tutorials here .. }=-



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 21, 2005)

Please post all your requests for tutorials in this section .. Threads asking for tutorials on this and that will be deleted without notification ... 

Ill keep this thread updated and there will be a request fullfilled system ..


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 21, 2005)

*requests*

cud the ppl put up basics of stuff like vb,flash etc for newbies?


----------



## prajesh (Mar 27, 2005)

I would like to know the basic steps for disc partition and installation of an OS.


----------



## nix (Mar 28, 2005)

*hi*

want a tut for sharpening pictures taken from the digicam.


----------



## kl_ravi (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi friends,

Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*. 

PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 28, 2005)

I wanted Help in converting DVD to AVI,MPG formats and Burn them on a CD
I tried using DivX DVD S/w but it gave me pathetic results...
mabey i dunno the settings...cud sum1 PLZ help me


----------



## sagar_coolx (Mar 30, 2005)

can we have a tutorial on assembling p.c.'s?
 like everything from buying the parts,seeing if they are compatible and which part goes where.         that will surely put the local 'Gulli engineer' out of business
                                hoping ur reply soon


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 30, 2005)

How dya make these kewl animated GIFs...please suggest freeware s/w af far as possible
thnx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 30, 2005)

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a windows XP live CD.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything. Smile



*one more vote.... *


----------



## goobimama (Mar 30, 2005)

what exactly do you'll mean by windows xp live CD? something like those Knoppixx CDs?


----------



## kl_ravi (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes... Like that of knoppix bootable Cd's. Preferably with SP2


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 31, 2005)

A basic linux security guide covering iptables would be nice


----------



## dr.death (Mar 31, 2005)

*mmc*

plz give tutorial or tips to unlock a mobile mmc without knowing the pass word,my small cousin entered some thing and dosemt know it himself,plz help


----------



## vysakh (Apr 2, 2005)

a thorough explanation of all the DVD formats. i mean those DVD+R DVD-R etc.
i have seen some simple explanations and their full forms but i have not seen any explanation


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 2, 2005)

I know this is not a tutorial but some links which might help you a lot : 
*electronics.howstuffworks.com/dvd.htm

*electronics.howstuffworks.com/dvd-comp.htm


----------



## ~* nui *~ (Apr 2, 2005)

How to create the white thing..
filter or brush ??
how?? plzzzzzzz

*ourworld.cs.com/WHO%20CAN%20i%20KEEP/bithink.jpg


Chelly*


----------



## ~* nui *~ (Apr 2, 2005)

How to make the gRf look dark like this ??
I mean blending / tips ???

*img187.exs.cx/img187/9203/thewindow4os.jpg


7boi


----------



## goobimama (Apr 2, 2005)

that above image was done with sepia tones...just blend, sepia and then use brightness/contrast.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 3, 2005)

pls give a tutorial on refilling inkjet cartriges


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi I am trying to make a sorta 2D game. Will some body tell me how to load a bitmap and sprint it then animate it in detail. Plz make it related to programming language C I have got the windows.h header file. And somebody tell me where to download Turbo C v 3


----------



## Ashootosh (Apr 4, 2005)

I ned tutorials on socket programming in VB.NET??? anybody knows frm where I can get these?????


----------



## neonet2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Can somebody tell me how to change the shutdown screen for windows xp


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 4, 2005)

neonet2004 said:
			
		

> Can somebody tell me how to change the shutdown screen for windows xp



Why not try StarDock's Boot Screen

*www.wincustomize.com/images/news/17200483420PM1.jpg


```
Stardock BootSkin is a program that allows users to change their Windows 2000 and Windows XP boot screens.

Unlike other programs that can change the Windows XP boot screens, BootSkin does so in a safe manner. It doesn't patch the Windows XP kernel. Nor does it require the user to download replacement Windows XP kernels to do so.

Boot screens that use BootSkin are typically under 20K compared to other boot screen programs whose files are over 2 MEGABYTES. 

And best of all, BootSkin is free for non-commercial use.
```

Source : StarDock.com

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## deepakgupta22 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Need Sloraris tutorial*

Friends can u help me out getting some good ebooks on solaris 10.

thanks


----------



## neonet2004 (Apr 5, 2005)

I asked for *shutdown screen *( The screen which says :- " It's now safe to...") and not the boot screen.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 5, 2005)

neonet2004 said:
			
		

> I asked for *shutdown screen *( The screen which says :- " It's now safe to...") and not the boot screen.



If you are using Windows 98 then  I do know it..


```
Modify the logo.sys logos.sys and logow.sys using MS-Paint
```

But since you are using WinXp.. I am sorry I do not know


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 8, 2005)

*VB .NET tutorials for beginners*

where can i get .net tutorials for beginners


----------



## kl_ravi (Apr 8, 2005)

Just click on  this link


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 11, 2005)

How dya know if ur request has been heard???
I think we should recieve a PM or smthing ...
I know i am asking for too much but seacrching agian to see if ur request has been answered is also painful.....


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 11, 2005)

Why not click the "Watch this topic for replies below all posts...

*img112.echo.cx/img112/7623/watch3io.jpg

It will send you a mail but also enable mailing in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/templates/subSilver/images/icon_mini_profile.gifProfiles


----------



## effyouseakay (Apr 11, 2005)

SOmeone post a Tutorial on How To Create those Stunning Desktops that Scott & Others keep displaying on the Thread.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 11, 2005)

ummm how do i know if MY request has been answered...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 11, 2005)

The user answering your request will definately post here or pm you...


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 13, 2005)

hope so....
no one has pm'ed me or posted yet...


----------



## [flAsh] (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW TO OVERCLOCK AMD ATHLON 64 successfully???
OC in A64 is not that easy due to onboard memory controller and what makes it more tough os that mostly mobo's based on NF 3 dont have a heastsink Fan combo


----------



## Ashootosh (Apr 14, 2005)

*[edit=theraven]try to keep this thread only abt requests
if u have a suggestion plz post in the digitised section
thank you*


----------



## Techmastro (Apr 15, 2005)

*AUTO CAD TUT.*

can any one provide me good auto cad tutorial.
i am using auto cad2005.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 16, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]HOW TO OVERCLOCK AMD ATHLON 64 successfully???



Hey man!! U must be wearing glasses? Then get it repaired...

There is a Sticky already regarding A newbie's guide to Overclocking a Athlon XP CPU

Please OPEN your eyes and see... Also, plz *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/templates/subSilver/images/icon_mini_search.gifSearch before you Post!!!

cheers!!!


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 16, 2005)

Any buddy got any clue on creating age progresed faces ?
visit this page for lots of examples

*www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=2300


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 16, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> Any buddy got any clue on creating age progresed faces ?
> visit this page for lots of examples
> 
> *www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=2300




I've seen the images... And I've found out that all the images have been modified using textures,brushes and liquify tool...
So to convert a person old or young you will require an artists skills and most importantly a Tablet...
Otherwise it would be very difficult... There is no definate way for a tutorial...


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 16, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> vijaythefool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Even i used liquify and other options u mentioned but the white hair color troubles a lil. got any idea to make hair natural white ?





.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 16, 2005)

Use a 1px brush with 50% hardness and vary it's darkness from time to time....

And run it over the existing hairs... More at the hairs near the head and less at the end... 

If hairs are too much then remove some because when ur old most of your hairs fall...

I'll try to make a tut... But can't be sure if it will be nice enough...


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 17, 2005)

Nikhil never bother of being good post it . ill try my self for the same


----------



## mohit (Apr 17, 2005)

hey guyz somebody plz post tutorials on the following ,

1. A newbies guide to setting up RAID (0,1,0+1 etc) Plz explain all the types of RAID and their features and requirements etc.

2. How to create a bootable Win XP cd ?

thanx in advance.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 17, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> hey guyz somebody plz post tutorials on the following ,
> .....
> 
> 2. How to create a bootable Win XP cd ?
> ...




What u want...? simple bootable cd or unattended cd?

I don't get enough time to make long post. May be I can do it in parts.


----------



## mohit (Apr 18, 2005)

@aadipa i need both for simple bootable and unattended install. thanx


----------



## snehal_prabhu (Apr 18, 2005)

HYE GUYS

MAY BE A TUTORIAL FOR MOBILE TO PC CONNECTIVITY AND USING THE MOBILE TO SURF ON NET FROM THE PC
CAUSE IM HAVING SEVERE PROBS WITH THAT


----------



## smirfanulla (Apr 25, 2005)

*Tutorials on Call Centre Training*

Hi there,

Can anybody or everybody send me lots of tutotrials or links from where i can download tutorials on "Call Centre Training".

Thanx for ur helps buddies.


----------



## shivansh (Apr 26, 2005)

*Want tutorial*

I want a tutorial on c++


----------



## Chirag (Apr 26, 2005)

*Somebody help!!!!!!!*

Can somebody teach me the following things:


1) How to remove body parts from and image (not clothes only body)

2) My friend has made me worn dirty clothes in an image   so can i remove that clothes in photoshop?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Batty... 
 I'm writng a hip-hop guide on *"Customization / Desktop Stuff"* ... will complete it by Sunday noon! 

Ping ya when completed.. oki?


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 28, 2005)

*how to write triggers in oracle*

hey can anyone tell me how to write 
TRIGGERS and ASSETIONS 
in Oracle.

plz help me.

Also give me the links of some good ebooks related to oracle.

thanx in advance.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 28, 2005)

Post ur tutorials request here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16846


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 28, 2005)

hey can anyone tell me how to write
TRIGGERS and ASSETIONS
in Oracle.

plz help me.

Also give me the links of some good ebooks related to oracle.

thanx in advance.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 28, 2005)

can some one post tutorials on how to make websites like these or similar
osx.portraitofakite.com
in flash/frontpage.


----------



## ravi.raman (Apr 28, 2005)

*Adding SUB-TITLES*

I have a movie in .avi format, but it is in a different language. I have also have the subtitles in *.sub and *.txt format. I do not know how to add them. Please help me.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 28, 2005)

@ravi.raman: Get Vob Sub and install. Then rename the .sub file to exactly what the movie file is named. Then simply put the sub file and the movie file in the same folder and run.


----------



## hikapil (May 5, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> mohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to know how to creat Un attendent CD of Win XP.

Please help me yaar


----------



## mukesh (May 6, 2005)

*problem in starting linux*

how to instal red hat linux 8.0.I want to have dual boot linux with win98.I installed win98 in 
c:. Ihave p4 40gb  hdd.I have 5 partions  c: is 3gb& g: is 7gb I want to install linux in g:  
Also say me how to delete linux partions  & reinstall win 98
              please send me solution to my e-mail id kiranmukesh@yahoo.com.PLEASE GIVE ME EACH 
AND EVERY STEP .
       i TRIED TO INSTALL rhl 8 BUT AFTER INSTALLING 2 CD IT ASKED ME TO REBOOT BUT WHEN I 
REBOOTED  i GOT A MESSAGE THAT "SYNC OUT OF RANGE" WHAT TO DO


----------



## sourav (May 12, 2005)

*Beginners tutorial for Ethernet Ntworking*

Help on Ethernet Networking


----------



## ycr007 (May 12, 2005)

Can We Have a Tutorial on How to Create "Dynamic" Signatures and Implementing them in the Forum Signatures?

I know that Image Siggies aren't allowed here but I'm thinking of using them on a Diff Board.U remember those Danasoft Siggies that Show the IP address and OS etc...Something on those lines......I aalready created the Image file and have it as a php Extension....How do i Upload it here?

Better Still a Complete Tutorial Would be Helpful.

I found One HERE
But Could'nt Properly Understand it.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 13, 2005)

Could a tutorial be posted on how to customize or enance the looks of a mandrake Linux desktop to something else be shown. Having lots of troubles with it


----------



## rohanbee (May 24, 2005)

Do we have a Tutorial for computer hardware? what i mean is diy's for assembling pc's and other pheripherals etc??


----------



## _mAkA_ (May 24, 2005)

*Make a live windows XP cd*



			
				kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.



Hey dude you can't made a live Windows XP CD coz the installed file in total will occupy more than 1 gb space in your computer. But if you can make a seperate cd which has capacity more that 1 GB space than I can teach you.


----------



## _mAkA_ (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Adding SUB-TITLES*



			
				ravi.raman said:
			
		

> I have a movie in .avi format, but it is in a different language. I have also have the subtitles in *.sub and *.txt format. I do not know how to add them. Please help me.



Hey man I don't know either. if you get answer please reply me.


----------



## himohan_u (May 24, 2005)

*Lotus Notes*

Hey guys can u post some tutorials on Lotus Notes and Domino Server ????


----------



## khattam_ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Adding SUB-TITLES*



			
				_mAkA_ said:
			
		

> ravi.raman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey _mAkA_......
STOP spamming.......
Don't post craps if you don't have a solution.............


----------



## starscream (May 25, 2005)

Flah MX 2004.


----------



## aadipa (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Make a live windows XP cd*



			
				_mAkA_ said:
			
		

> kl_ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do u know Bart PE Builder????? google for it and u will get answer.


----------



## goobimama (May 29, 2005)

> I have a movie in .avi format, but it is in a different language. I have also have the subtitles in *.sub and *.txt format. I do not know how to add them. Please help me.



Use BS player to play the avi file along with the subtitle file.


----------



## goobimama (May 29, 2005)

I just bought two network cards and cable to connect my two PCs, but all I found that I suck at networking. Both computers use windows xp sp2 but still, something isn't working. So maybe someone could post a beginners guide to networking and some troubleshooting tips....please


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 5, 2005)

guyz... how to xtract animations directly form a vob file.. i.e. convert parts of a vob file to animated gif ... as we can import parts of an mpg file in ImageReady to animated gif.


----------



## trigger (Jun 7, 2005)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.



here is the link ...

*www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 7, 2005)

How to connect a PATA HDD to laptop(USB cable , network card present)..


----------



## aadipa (Jun 7, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> How to connect a PATA HDD to laptop(USB cable , network card present)..


Best is to get external HDD case with USB interface, may cost Rs. 700~1200. Then you can connect that HDD to USB port.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats too costly.  .. Any other alternative...


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2005)

I wish someone cud post a tuts on how to setup a website free or paid for e.g free sms, search engine, etc.


----------



## naru (Jun 16, 2005)

Can anyone post a tutorial on how to use newsgroups?? 

And if any Indian ISP offers this service?? 

And if it's any good???

Thnx.


----------



## taken (Jun 16, 2005)

*excel cell locking via VB scripring at run time????*

hi,

  i have this particular question.

  how can a cell be locked via VB scriprting in excel. to say, Cell A1 must be locked if cell B1's value is less then (or any other conditions), say 35.  also, depending upon some condition, can the whole range of cells say renge(A1:A40) also be locked???

 as such the only way what am doing is: select the cell - format - cells - protection tab - check mark locked. this is manual setting, can this work be done programatically??? that is what am on to.

  i have tried by going to all the things like VB's programming codes that i can go but just cant get the result.

  any help will be truely appreciated.

taken


----------



## Chirag (Jun 16, 2005)

*step by step guide to use IVM*

i want step by step guide to use IVM


----------



## e-freak (Jun 16, 2005)

*Gaming in Linux*

I would like to request a tutorial for gaming on Linux...the straight way...as well as thru wine.


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Gaming in Linux*



			
				e-freak said:
			
		

> I would like to request a tutorial for gaming on Linux...the straight way...as well as thru wine.



From what we saw at GLUG meet, i think we can do R&D ourselves, write a tutorial and give to digit to publish. What say?


----------



## help_me (Jun 22, 2005)

*helo there... 

i wanna learn web programming.. i know many of u out there r masters in it.. well i html, a bit of java script... and i can also work on adobe illustrator, photoshoop, flash, dreamweaver.. so i was thinkin of learn web programming.. .can any body form u plz provide me with the tutorials.. well websites will also do.. and if u know from anywhere i can print it. it wud be gr8... also plz help me as wht shd i learn first... thankz in advance....*


----------



## sourcecode (Jun 23, 2005)

the forum had a tutorial on 'how to connected pc to lan' But that is deleated now.. Could u post that again


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

one tutorial wanted !!

"make your own desktop skin "


----------



## FxBOOM (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: VB .NET tutorials for beginners*



			
				Alive_Hunter said:
			
		

> where can i get .net tutorials for beginners


try msdn.microsoft.com


----------



## FxBOOM (Jun 23, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> one tutorial wanted !!
> 
> "make your own desktop skin "


If u wanna make skin for winXP try stardock's skinstudio


----------



## priyobrata (Jun 25, 2005)

Add some photoshop cs 2 tutorial. i need intermediate tutorial. especially related with photos for print.


----------



## avil (Jun 25, 2005)

*WML Tutorials Urgent*

hi
   needed WML tutorials can anyone suugest a few sites from where I can download a few of them.Tried Searching but not fruitfull.Please help me out.


----------



## hareesh (Jun 28, 2005)

any one having sony ericsson codes......


----------



## bizzare_blue (Jun 30, 2005)

*Directx programming*

Can anybody give me sum tips regarding game programming using DirectX....


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 4, 2005)

hmmm.....my topic on Maya tutorials got locked.
I wanted a site which provides video tutorials.

I was asked to request here!
Can any of u guys here make a video tutorial on maya???


----------



## akshar (Jul 4, 2005)

*How to make my own O.S.*

I have written a very simple assembly language program. I can convert it to machine language too.

I want someone to tell me how can I store it on a floppy and boot through it. By booting i mean how the program will get loaded into memory and executed?

Can you provide me any links where I will get more information?

May be my concepts are not clear but you can help me.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: How to make my own O.S.*



			
				akshar said:
			
		

> I want someone to tell me how can I store it on a floppy and boot through it. By booting i mean how the program will get loaded into memory and executed?



Which OS r u considering? If it is DOS based like Win9x, u can add the entry to autoexec.bat file. If it is NT based, add it to startup registry.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

Heh, no. The dude means to Boot into his program. Is this what you were asking?
*www.ata-atapi.com/hiwdos.htm


----------



## linardni (Jul 7, 2005)

*Rainbow thru PhotoShop*

How to make a rainbow in the horizon thru photoshop?


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 7, 2005)

Ever seen something called "Sticky : Request for Tutorials " dude?


----------



## s_arka_r (Jul 10, 2005)

*SQL*

_any_ SQL tutorial here?????


----------



## chinmay (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I was just thinkin how about a tutorial on tweaking Zone Alarm.

 As all of us know that Zone Alarm is the best firewall if tweaked properly and on its default settings it just sits on the comp draining resources. 

Yeah, I know anyone can tweak it with a bit of patience and time but most of us are too lazy to do so .. 

Only if a 'Braniac' or a well informed member like swatkat, enoonmai, etc. could make such tutorial it would helpful for everyone on the forum ( mine is already tweaked  )

Guyz are you watching  ?


----------



## adityaksharma (Jul 15, 2005)

*Setting UP a WebServer On Linux (FC3)*

i plan to start a webserver on linux (FC3 , if that makes a difference )and start a forum on the college lan i read Geek Rohits tut but it is for hosted sites and i am like really new at this and sort of a bummer so please spell out everything to me in the tut .if sumone can guide me or point me to a website that does the same i'd be really happy 

thanks


----------



## vignesh (Jul 17, 2005)

Can somebody write a tutorial on
1.How to install software in Linux.
2.How to install a new Desktop enviroment.
3.How to work around with grub.


----------



## vandit (Jul 17, 2005)

U can use squid for doing your web server.....


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jul 18, 2005)

I have to make a project on "*Management of Information Systems*" or *MIS* as it is generally called. 

I have no idea at all as to what this is. I tried googling it, but found no suitable results. I need complete info on what it is, what are its prospects, its need and EVERYTHING else.... 

Can any of you plz plz plz help me out? I need to submit this project within 7 days!!!


----------



## loo_31 (Jul 19, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Please post all your requests for tutorials in this section .. Threads asking for tutorials on this and that will be deleted without notification ...
> 
> Ill keep this thread updated and there will be a request fullfilled system ..


*hi i would like a to ask which is the best antivirus.*


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2005)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.



Use the Bart's PE Builder to build Live Windows XP CDs from XP Kernel......
However, the output does not look like XP at all...........

It is almost impossible to make exact XP-Like live CD............ 
I have tried to make 98 Live CD and I know how difficult it is to make a live CD..........................

Microsoft has released a Preinstalled Version of XP called XPE which is however, very costly, I suppose and not as good as BartPE with many plugins. For more, PM me.............


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jul 19, 2005)

futuristically_ancient said:
			
		

> I have to make a project on "*Management of Information Systems*" or *MIS* as it is generally called.
> 
> I have no idea at all as to what this is. I tried googling it, but found no suitable results. I need complete info on what it is, what are its prospects, its need and EVERYTHING else....
> 
> Can any of you plz plz plz help me out? I need to submit this project within 7 days!!!



CMON GUYS! NO REPLIES?!?!?!?!


----------



## cryptid (Jul 20, 2005)

Please Post tutorials on VB Ans VBS(for application development not for websites integration)


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 20, 2005)

*tutorials wanted  imeddiately*

i want tutorials on flash mx & dreamweavers ! i know how to open & exit from them but i don't know how to do between them[between open&exit]
plz reply me as soon as possible as my friends & me are going to make a simple game in flash & design it's site with dreamweaver!


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jul 21, 2005)

futuristically_ancient said:
			
		

> I have to make a project on "*Management of Information Systems*" or *MIS* as it is generally called.
> 
> I have no idea at all as to what this is. I tried googling it, but found no suitable results. I need complete info on what it is, what are its prospects, its need and EVERYTHING else....
> 
> Can any of you plz plz plz help me out? I need to submit this project within 7 days!!!





			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Please post all your requests for tutorials in this section .. Threads asking for tutorials on this and that will be deleted without notification ...
> 
> Ill keep this thread updated and *there will be a request fullfilled system* ..



Whatever happened to my request for a tut?!!??!?!?!! Please guys! I need to submit my project by 26th July!


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 26, 2005)

*How to turn your computer into a web server?*

Hi!

Can someone PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO TURN MY PC INTO A WEB SERVER? I heard that you have to use Apache which is the best. So, please tell me how I can do so. I looked at another post in this section but, I was unable to follow.

My PC config is as follows:
OS -- Windows XP Pro
HDD -- 80GB
RAM -- 256 MB
Processor -- P4 2.4Ghz

Can I setup as many domain names as I want using a web server?

Please reply!

Thanks.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 26, 2005)

{-={ Request for Tutorials here .. }=-}
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16846


_Thread closed_


----------



## bukaida (Jul 28, 2005)

*how to install and run CGI*

I have abesys webserver which has cgi-bin directory.But i donot know how to install a cgi interpreter as the webserver is asking for the path of it.Also please suggest if I can use IIS for this purpose insted of a separate web server.I have winXP SP2.


----------



## namrata (Aug 1, 2005)

"HELLO FRIENDS .
                                I HAVE SEMINAR IN MY COLLEGE I AM FINDING A TOPIC RELATED TO COMPUTER ETC. SO PLZ HELP TO FIND LATEST TOPIC.


----------



## bukaida (Aug 5, 2005)

*How to install a Webserver*

If you are having windows XP/XP pro follow these steps



> go to control panel->add remove program->add remove windows component





> check in the box next to internet information services(IIS) and click next.





> insert your win XP cd in your cd rom and show the path when prompted.





> after installation click ok.





> open your browser(IE or anything else) and type **localhost *in the addressbar and press enter.


if the server is runnig perfectly, a welcome page with documentation will appear.

thats it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, iam looking for any way... or rather tutorial to use email clints to send animated.... or rather email like what we can post here.... using the BBcode... so is there any way to use our exiting email clicnt like gmail or yahoo or hotmail or rediff to send such emails??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Hi, iam looking for any way... or rather tutorial to use email clints to send animated.... or rather email like what we can post here.... using the BBcode... so is there any way to use our exiting email clicnt like gmail or yahoo or hotmail or rediff to send such emails??



one weak went by but know reply...


----------



## alib_i (Aug 15, 2005)

i dont really understand what you're asking..

do you want to use BBCode to enhance the text in gmail/yahoo etc.
I dont think that's possible... because it wont be enabled on the server side 


-----
alibi


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2005)

Alib_i said:
			
		

> i dont really understand what you're asking..
> 
> do you want to use BBCode to enhance the text in gmail/yahoo etc.
> I dont think that's possible... because it wont be enabled on the server side



no no i am not asking to use the BBcode in a email...

rather a way to enhance email or animate email what we can do here with BBcode. Now when I receive an email from a company I can see the Texts are Hyperlinked. They have picture in the email page. Almost looks like a color full post of a forum here. So they use a code to write. I wanted to have tutorial on that.....


----------



## alib_i (Aug 15, 2005)

that is just HTML code   ( AFAIK )
you need to learn a little bit of HTML for that .. go any html tutorial website ..
there are many 

-----
alibi


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

K, back to basics :
How to install a Hdd on ut cabinet ?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 18, 2005)

Can we have a tutorial on how to add a driver to the kernel before installing any linux distribution.


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2005)

Appreciate a TUTORIAL for creating websites, the available free sites to create[.com, .net, .org] or if pay sites how to proceed.

Please provide a detailed procedure.

Cheers


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

@achacko - here u go...
*www.w3schools.com/


----------



## Atul Shukla (Aug 29, 2005)

i want tutorial on mathematical techniques used in speech recognition?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## gdatuk (Aug 29, 2005)

*request: ebook illustrator, indesign*

can someone please suggest me a link to ebooks on adobe illustrator and indesign cs. thanks in advance


----------



## anomit (Aug 29, 2005)

Atul Shukla said:
			
		

> i want tutorial on mathematical techniques used in speech recognition?
> Thanx in advance.



The technique used is based on complex conditional probability. The mathematical model used is known as Hidden Markov Model. Now that you know it search for it on the net. I am not gonna post anything. Ppl here are happy with Photoshopand flash tuts. I posted a tut on Baye's Theorem and got no response. Its not that I don't know about it  

Ok here is a link:

*www.cs.brown.edu/research/ai/dynamics/tutorial/Documents/HiddenMarkovModels.html


----------



## Sardar (Aug 30, 2005)

Need a tutorial

*** HOW TO REPORT PIRACY ENCOURAGING SITES ***


----------



## shaunak (Sep 1, 2005)

A tutorial on making flash games. pleeeeeeeeese.
thx in advance.


----------



## dgxman (Sep 2, 2005)

requesting tutorials for setting up diskless nodes ( linux / win ) - to work as a render farm for MAya, premiere, after effects


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2005)

Sardar said:
			
		

> Need a tutorial
> 
> *** HOW TO REPORT PIRACY ENCOURAGING SITES ***



Thats simple !
go to *www.nopiracy.com/ and see for urself


----------



## COOLdeepak (Sep 10, 2005)

*earning money online*

could u post a tutorial that how can i earn some money while working from home. i have done my b.tech. in computer sc. & engg.
thanx.


----------



## simplegeek (Sep 11, 2005)

*can anyone  write a progam in c for...*

hi  people 

can anyone of you  write me a c program that will give me the current  date and time.

The  condition is it should be simple and the format  shoulud be dd-mm-yyyy and hh-mm


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 11, 2005)

There are built in C functions for this. Why don't you use them? Whats your purpose of doing this. May be someone can suggest a better alternative.


----------



## ravimevcha (Sep 25, 2005)

*[wanted] Corporate Blogging*

hi

any one have tutorial or a link about Corporate Blogging plz post here


----------



## vandit (Sep 26, 2005)

how about having some tuts on 3D studio max?


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

gimp tutorials..


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 27, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> gimp tutorials..


*gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 2, 2005)

any one have material on Corporate blogging plz..post here


----------



## enjoy (Oct 8, 2005)

I need a tutorial on Creating and using DLLs in C language. Any pointers....

Thanx for your kind help..


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 8, 2005)

I want free tutorials on advanced CSS? Anyone got any links?


----------



## mansigarg83 (Oct 15, 2005)

Can anyone pls gimme tutorials for Pinnacle Studio


----------



## mansigarg83 (Oct 15, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> I want free tutorials on advanced CSS? Anyone got any links?


Tuxfan try out this link:
*www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 16, 2005)

w3schools is pretty elementary and for newbies. I want some advanced tips and tutorials.


----------



## Monster_AMD (Oct 22, 2005)

*Guide me to set up an FTP site...*

Hello friends,
My friend's uncle lives in California. He wants to send some heavy files to my friend for which he wants us to set up an FTP site. 
I am totally unaware what that is all about. But I want to give it a try. 
Plz tell me wht an FTP site is?
What is it useful for? 
How to set it up?
Do I have spend any money or any freebies ?
I need to set this up within a week.


----------



## einsteinium (Oct 22, 2005)

I want to request a tutorial on How To Install Dragonfly CMS?


----------



## einsteinium (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like no one is there who is using Dragon Fly is it so.....?


----------



## ashfahan (Oct 29, 2005)

*project plzz*

 
Someone plz give me website address of project sites
on 'c' or html.
i m o level student


----------



## deepak_vsoni (Nov 3, 2005)

check out www.programmersheaven.com


----------



## gycapri (Nov 8, 2005)

can any1 tell me how to overclock my pc  to 3ghz

my pc is

Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz,640mb Ram

Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2002
Service pack 2

---------------------------------------------------
but shud work 4 me bcoz i will not like to loose my pc otherwise tell me upto which limit i can overclock my pc !!!!


my frnd says my motherboard is Intel's & that doesnt support overclocking , is it right ????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2005)

yes if its intel original then no support for extensive overclok


----------



## Ravi+ish (Nov 27, 2005)

*Well... i don't think you can create a win XP live CD.*



			
				kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.




Well... i don't think you can create a win XP live CD. That can be done only for some select Linux distros.


----------



## help_me (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey need *printable tutorials on HTML, CSS, JAVA SCRIPT , ASP* .... can anyone plz give me the link of the site from where i can print it.. or even copy pasting in word wil do.. but for tht the tutorial must be in fullpage.. tried w3schools.. but couldnt take prints cause they have around 30-40 pages per tutorials and copy pasting them  ... so plz


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 3, 2005)

Any tutorial about 'Medical transcriptionist'
and other similar jobs u can do parttime and from ur home.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 7, 2005)

how abt a tutorial on the various hardware courses available across India and through the Net

i would like to c an extensive tutorial on the A+ certification !!!


----------



## rkharikrishnan (Dec 8, 2005)

*sql server tutorial*

can anyone get me sql server tutorial and oracle turorial in pdf format? 
its urgent


----------



## Massacre (Dec 23, 2005)

*I would like to request for a Tutorial on Migration in Exchange 2003.

I would like to know How to Migrate from Exchange 5.5 to Exchange 2003.

Also,Migrating from Exchange 2000 to Exchange 2003.

A detailed explanation with images is recommended.Also if anyone can guide me to a link,that will be appriciated as well.*


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Dec 24, 2005)

a tutorial on 3d game programming


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry for a new topic
HI friends

i need a tutorial on hw to install & use PHP

actually i don't know what is pHP & i have to make a project report with PHP

help me


----------



## alib_i (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a tutorial for you: Installing Apache, PHP on Windows

Another good tutorial: *apachemysqlphp.com/
(You can ignore 'install MySQL' part of it)

To understand what is PHP: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Php and *hudzilla.org/phpbook/
There are loads of pages, just run a google.

-----
alibi


----------



## spelljammer (Jan 5, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to convert black and white photos into color in photoshop, i think there was a tutorial for it in a digit back issue, i must have misplaced it or got the wrong magazine


----------



## deepakchopra85 (Jan 6, 2006)

can i know how to restrict a guest account user from installing a program in winxp pro


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Can someone get me a good guide for Kernel Developement.


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Jan 16, 2006)

*xml and xsl*

please give good url and/or book name for learning XML and XSL.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 19, 2006)

Some one post a detailed tutorial fro sending sms thru ICQ in India including settings etc


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Jan 21, 2006)

please give a tutorial on LISP


----------



## imported_tarang (Jan 23, 2006)

i wan to know how can we make partion in new HDD and then install 2 diff. OS? can anyone give me step by step details.
thanx


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 29, 2006)

*Unreal ED*

I need a tut for learning 3D animation....
And For using UNREALED as well

Delphi tuts r also welcome


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 31, 2006)

Pls can anyone can give links / tutorials for cinema 4d 9.0 
Free E-books regarding the same would also be helpful.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 8, 2006)

many wud have connected their audio system's speakers to the comp.

so ,can anyone plz rite a tutorial on how to connect an audio player's speakers to a computer.


----------



## gkiran (Feb 14, 2006)

*Win 98 SE Tutorial needed*

Can someone give me a tutorial (ebook in PDF or other format) for Windows 98 SE, so that my father can learn to use computer ?
Are there any ebooks in Indian languages ?
Plz help.


----------



## help_me (Feb 22, 2006)

hey all, 

i have a computer accessories business, and i think itz about time tht i must start a website store for the company where people can buy stuffs like keyboard, mouse, cd cases, etc. 

So wht i want to know is tht how do i set up this kinds site, wherein i can accept payment via credit card. i stay in india and my company is registered. and wht r the security precution wil i be needin to take. 

And everything else tht one shuold know about settin up an online store. 

thankz in advance


----------



## cypher (Feb 22, 2006)

*[REQ]Unattended Win XP MCE 2005 Setup Tutorial*

I need a tut about how to create an un-attended WIN XP MCE 2005 setup bootable cd. Question
Thanx


----------



## kato (Feb 22, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> how 2 get this effect ??? in PHOTOSHOP ...
> 
> ie green & white lightning effect ...
> 
> ...



Okay dude not very difficult make a new image with black background and use it white brush on it then press ctrl+b for changing the coluors adjust the colors settings and u will get exac effects


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 23, 2006)

*Personality, aptitudes, Gd's , Technical and HR interviews!!*

Dear friends,
I am desperately in need of Free Ebooks on the foresaid topics.
 plz help!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 1, 2006)

hey folks 
how abt a tutorial on assembling a PC
from the scratch
maybe with some pics included

it will be nice if some digit guy does it


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 4, 2006)

@vijay_7287

I STRONGLY second that !
It would be even better if it comes out as a video tut on the DVD !

What say ??


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 5, 2006)

A step by step guide to make a flash site with a forum along with it please!!!!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you mean by a FLASH site ????


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 6, 2006)

flash site means a site fully designed and coded in macromedia flash


----------



## yahfate (Mar 7, 2006)

*Need a Tut!*

Hey can anyone tell me how to make a file and when someone clicks it...it shld format tht drive. hopes to get lot of replies!

Thanx

*Peace  *


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 7, 2006)

u r askin for somethin real fishy

anyways try askin in the sticky for tuts


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 7, 2006)

Open Notepad and type:

*format drive_name/y*

e.g., format d:/y (if u want to format d: drive)

And save the file as "_file_name_.bat".
Now whenever u'll double-click on the file, it'll automatically start formatting the drive!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2006)

Thread merged here.

@yahfate: Please use this sticky to request for tutorials rather than starting new threads.


----------



## dreams (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all.. I want some tuts to be answerd here..

1. How to find out wats the capacity left in my Printer Cartridge.. I use Canon iP1000

2. In my website i have a text area.. a big one.. the site is actually a fun site and so i have to make the textarea look somewat nice.. i have decided to make the text area look like a spiral binding look.. juz the sides of the text area should have the rings which we see in spiral binded books..

Hopefully if it can be done in CSS then i can use it elsewhere..

3. Is there any way to make a image background transparent.. for ex., i have a car pic with some text and the driver in bacgnd.. i need to take out the car image only makin the bacgnd transparent..

Thats all for now.. and have many in mind.. will ask frequently..

hoping to get some quick replies..

TIA


----------



## swader (Mar 14, 2006)

I want a tutorial which explains me how to install Windows XP on Apple PowerBook G4.

Its reallly urgent.

Thnx


----------



## dreams (Mar 14, 2006)

cum on guys.. need help !!!


----------



## sreekar8191986 (Mar 18, 2006)

plz give tutorial about sharing hard drives for poeple connected through internet


----------



## aadipa (Mar 18, 2006)

sreekar8191986 said:
			
		

> plz give tutorial about sharing hard drives for poeple connected through internet



You can try with FTP Server to host the hdd folders and FTP client to access it.

FileZilla is good FTP Server / Client.

In case you are on dynamic IP (like in dialup), you can try services like www.no-ip.com to have your ip matched to the subdomain name you get when you register with it.

Please tell your experiance.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 19, 2006)

Cute FTP Pro (make it a pro version....we can do it, can't we? ) is my suggested FTP client !
It is very easy to use !


----------



## aadipa (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, CuteFTP Pro is one of the best, but it is not a free product. And just for folder sharing, that price tag is not justified if same thing can be done with same ease using free product.


----------



## casanova (Mar 24, 2006)

A tutorial on creating a boot strap loader.


----------



## rishi1 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Help: How to use a Firewire Port*

I have bought a Firewire Cable for my laptop recently.Can anyone give a tutorial on how to use it to transfer data between two laptops.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2006)

@rishi1: Please use this thread for all tutorial requests.


----------



## abhijitroy (Mar 30, 2006)

*Tutorial for symantec pcanywhere*

Can anybody tell me about some good tutorial stuffs on Symantec's PC anywhere.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2006)

@abhijitroy Please post all your torurial requests only here

_Reporting..._


----------



## dreams (Apr 9, 2006)

dreams said:
			
		

> Hi all.. I want some tuts to be answerd here..
> 
> 1. How to find out wats the capacity left in my Printer Cartridge.. I use Canon iP1000
> 
> ...



No solution for these queries ?????


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 10, 2006)

please provide a link to nice tutorial or ebook on web designing and developping, and free genuine hosting site with minimum of 1gb space


----------



## CT Squad (Apr 11, 2006)

*frontpage tutorials*

any software geek knows or has any frontpage tutorials or where i will find it one the internet.[/i]


----------



## aakash (Apr 12, 2006)

The first thing is that I dont think you will need tutorials for Frontpage. It itself is a tutorial like s/w for HTML. Anyways try searching torrentz.com for a tutorial torrent on Frontpage.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 12, 2006)

Loads of resources, pick any

_Reporting for requesting in the wrong place_


----------



## manashruby (Apr 13, 2006)

Help sought for tutorials in 3D Studio Max.]


----------



## digitizedNEO (Apr 14, 2006)

*need help in c++*

*    *


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Apr 14, 2006)

@digitizedNEO
What happened ????


----------



## k_mridul (Apr 15, 2006)

hi frnz

i know C++ upto some extent becoz i studied it in my schools.
and now in my col i need to learn C and Data Structure but i dont have time to go thru whole book so i want some tutorial or any link that can help me *learn C in contrast with C++*

i know that many things in C & C++ are common but even then many things have different syntax or approach, so i want those uncommon things mentioned side by side so that i can learn faster and in much easier way.

i hope someone could help me ..... as i need it as soon as possible

thanks in advance


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 26, 2006)

hmm.............................................................installing usb router on suse 9.1


----------



## Ankit Agrawal (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: -=communication between computer and mobiles*

I want the tut... of communication between mobiles and computers;if I want to send data from mobile to computer through a sms from other mobile and computer resoponding to that message.I wam tot know the communicating commands about bus knowledge etc...


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2006)

k_mridul said:
			
		

> hi frnz
> 
> i know C++ upto some extent becoz i studied it in my schools.
> and now in my col i need to learn C and Data Structure but i dont have time to go thru whole book so i want some tutorial or any link that can help me *learn C in contrast with C++*
> ...





i had similar guide in pdf lying in computer for c users.now i have rapidshared it.here is the link.*rapidshare.de/files/17335321/C___Tutorial_for_C_Users.PDF.html

if u find it useful pls do increase my reputation(by clicking the balance icon of this post)

regards,
Gary


----------



## damnthenet (May 5, 2006)

Can anyone help me out on this?
How to burn a video dvd from many vcds(from .dat format)?


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2006)

use nero vision express 2 which is the part of nero burnig suite


----------



## leanpaws (May 7, 2006)

*Sound Editing/Engineering*

hi there,

i need to do sound editing for a band. (basically mixing tracks, adding some effects like reverb etc.) 

could someone please suggest software for editing and also put up a tutorial regarding the same.

also a tutorial on hardware involved in recording/playback would be great.

thanks,
leanpawS


----------



## kjuvale (May 10, 2006)

can anyone give tutorial with part peices for building asmall  Radio Transmitter for testing purpose. (just as a study)


----------



## Mateusz Matusiak (May 12, 2006)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me out on this?
> How to burn a video dvd from many vcds(from .dat format)?



Well, that isn't hard. Those dat files are mpg files. Simple copy them to the HDD and rename to mpg. Next you can create a DVD movie compilation or join the mpg files into one


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 12, 2006)

can any boy help me i integating win XP PRO-sp1(BOOTABLE) with SP2. i have sp2 in one cd and XP i anothe cd.
mailme here coolmemani@yahoo.comor messga here


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 12, 2006)

how to cahnge system properties. plz send me the resource hacker tutorial step by step.and any other resource hacker tutorial  .


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 12, 2006)

plz gie me all (DIGITS)  TAKE A CRACKs artiicles . 
 i dont have those


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 12, 2006)

@manoranjan sahoo

For integrating SP into Windows XP, u can use nLite s/w:
nLite Home Page

And for Resource Hacker tutorials, we hv already a thread running:
TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!


----------



## Kartik Singhal (May 13, 2006)

I want a tutorial on ethical hacking, (mobile hacking too... if possible)


----------



## zuala77 (May 13, 2006)

*Overclocking  Athlon 64X2 4200+*

Hi....i have tried everything that i know.......i recently brought a dual core cpu.....and i want to overclock it.............i am running at 2.4GHz iwth temps 29-39 idle and stable.....with prime95.......i would like to get to 2.6ghz...and what are the thing that i need to do


----------



## g.nareshgupta (May 13, 2006)

w3schools.com is the place were u find best tutorials


----------



## imported_tarang (May 14, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to receive only audio from any DVD.


----------



## zuala77 (May 14, 2006)

*HI*

Thank for the Site man....i hope i find my answers...tyhere


----------



## netguy (May 14, 2006)

hi there can any one tell how to unregister a service
some one installed an .ocx  in my system 32 and tat is hacking my yahoo passwords...i need to unregister but how!!!

please some one respond


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 14, 2006)

give the command in RUN dialog box:

*regsvr32 /u %windir%\system32\ur_file_name.ocx*


----------



## netguy (May 15, 2006)

thank u Vishal Gupta..that really got me out from a hacking tool installed in my computer!!


----------



## rohan (May 26, 2006)

I want to make a tutorial on AJAX. But i am not able to think of a good example which I can demonstrate in the tutorial. Please help. thanks.


----------



## tech_freak (May 31, 2006)

tutorials on languages like php,xml please...would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## tinku dhar (Jun 1, 2006)

hey there,

PLZ tutorial for adome illustration CS ..... 

regards


----------



## madhu84 (Jun 2, 2006)

MathML tutorial

I need to learn Mathematical MarkUp Language.Please direct me towards a web resource where I can learn it for free.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aakion (Jun 3, 2006)

*PHP-Nuke tutorial needed*

I'm not serious web page developer but i want to creat a web page with the help oh PHP-Nuke. A little help for setting up a web page with the PHP-Nuke wold be very much appreciated.

thnx to every one who read this and help me to get away with this trouble.


----------



## teen (Jun 8, 2006)

I would like a tutorial on running Windows and Linux on the same PC , and switching between them.


----------



## Thor (Jun 10, 2006)

Can anyone help me hv tutorials on Visual C++ .net ?


----------



## Ankit Agrawal (Jun 13, 2006)

please help me with  Google Adsense


----------



## mansigarg83 (Jun 15, 2006)

how can i connect my laptop to my CRT television so that i can watch a movie??
I have got a cord with S-Video connector & compositevideo connector..
Do i need some software for that??


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 23, 2006)

hey guys ,
i need a Tally 7.2 Tutorial ( interactive or a ebook etc...).....have searched comprehensively on the internet .....havent found one yet....so if anybody knows where i can find one......post a URL here ......or if anybody is having the tutorial already.....email me the tutorial....
take care!!


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 25, 2006)

This thread seems to be very inactive...... doesnt anyone know where i can find a Tally Tuturial??


----------



## Thor (Jun 26, 2006)

OK. @ Orkut this community may help u.
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=8148575


----------



## tukaibatman (Jun 26, 2006)

Backing UP CD movies on DVD

hey this is a cute little atsk for people around hereI have got a small collection of movies but which are very dear to meDigit says we can backup once So I ask you how to do it but on a DVDAlso I want to know How to make it complete with a menu (as there will be more than one movie on a DVD)
Also the menu structure of the original CDs should be preservedIs this legal and if it is I want an answerIs Windows Movie Maker a good software to do this


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 29, 2006)

*Registry Tweaks*

Hi

Can anyone tell me how to find out the general registry codes for folders like Control Panel, My Documents so as to add them in any contex menu?

Also can anyone send me some good tweaks and how exaclty did you find them? Is there any guide of how to tweak registry?

Where can I find the resource hacker and how to use it?

Please
Aditya


----------



## Thor (Jun 29, 2006)

u can find resource hacker @ www.softpedia.com


----------



## digitizer06 (Jun 30, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.




Try searching for "live cd" in emule, torrents or at rapidshared.org


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 3, 2006)

How to create a live windows cd XP and 98 also why the hell a live cd of knoppix is not working on my laptop and is working on a desktop? Whenever i insert the cd in the laptop and try to install the process starts and suddenly the screen goes blank, any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## imdbest (Jul 11, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> How to create a live windows cd XP and 98 also why the hell a live cd of knoppix is not working on my laptop and is working on a desktop? Whenever i insert the cd in the laptop and try to install the process starts and suddenly the screen goes blank, any idea why this might be happening?



The reason for this may be the drivers of ur Laptop config. not present in that Knoppix Live Edition.
Try using a newer version or contact Knoppix Online Help, asking for alternate usage.


----------



## digitizer06 (Jul 17, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> How to create a live windows cd XP and 98 also why the hell a live cd of knoppix is not working on my laptop and is working on a desktop? Whenever i insert the cd in the laptop and try to install the process starts and suddenly the screen goes blank, any idea why this might be happening?



You can create  a live XP using Pebuilder software.  Google for it and download it


----------



## prasad (Jul 17, 2006)

cud i hav tutorial on x-windows system and corba?
TIA
prasad


----------



## rajiv.smu (Jul 18, 2006)

please somebody pass me some tuitorials on hacking (from the begonner level)....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2006)

Just...just recommend me some C Programming Books for a absolute n00b in Programming
Thank You


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jul 23, 2006)

*3d max tutorials in animation*

send any tutorials regarding animation in 3dmax5


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 3d max tutorials in animation*

see the tutorials that come with max


----------



## aarya (Jul 23, 2006)

i need registry editing video tutoarial


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Tutorials on low-polygon modeling in 3ds max.


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jul 25, 2006)

After creating a document with a lots of equations(by Microsoft Equation 3.0) in Word 97 I am unable to paste it in Pagemaker as a single Word object. I have to paste in parts. Can anybody help?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Tutorials on low-polygon modeling in 3ds max.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Jul 30, 2006)

can any one give me visual basic 6.0 video tutorials link pls....


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 31, 2006)

Kartik Singhal said:
			
		

> I want a tutorial on ethical hacking, (mobile hacking too... if possible)


can we get that??


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post link for sams series - visual basic 6.0. It's urgent.


----------



## Arun Manna (Aug 2, 2006)

pls send some good tutorials on AMBA APB with Verilog codes


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

can we hav a tutorial on how to create a multiboot dvd to load win 98 , 2000 , Xp in a 160 GB HDD ??????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 3, 2006)

^^
This link will surely help U:

*flyakite.msfnhosting.com/


----------



## mannu_techy (Aug 3, 2006)

please someone tell me how to instal ubuntu on system having windows xp


----------



## Arun Manna (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi

Im doing a project on AMBA APB and would require some real informative tutorials.Also recommend some good books to study AMBA APB.
Also it wld be nice if there are a few codes for help(in Verliog).
PLZ help .

u can also mail it at arunmanna@gmail.com


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 20, 2006)

Hai geeky guys! Can anyone tell me how to use the Ryan post XP-(Service Pack 2) package given in august digit to integrate all the hotfixes that released after Service Pack-2.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2006)

^^
Use RVM Integrator to integrate Ryan Pack...


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Vishal Gupta or Vis(halGup)Ta whatever u call yourself.You are doing a wonderful job out there.But the links on RyanVM's page is not working properly,I got it working after a number of clicks.


----------



## sanju_nlp (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Buddy,


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2006)

^^
What kind of request is this??? 

@rakesh-the gilli
u r welcome.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 27, 2006)

*How To Make A Bootable Dvd From Multiple Windows*

Hi, 
   Pls Some One Give Me Tutorial  To Make One Dvd From My All Windows Cd's ( Bootable )
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> What kind of request is this???
> 
> @rakesh-the gilli
> u r welcome.



hi ,
  i mean windows like 98,xp, 2000 in one bootable dvd. with all bootable windows .


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
            Pls Give Me Tut To Make My Cd  Copy Protectable.
     So It Can Not Be Copied To Cd Or Nor Any Image Can Be Make .
                             ( Specially Data Cd  )


----------



## linardni (Sep 15, 2006)

How to add some text in a video file?


----------



## Sinja (Sep 18, 2006)

hello guys its nice to see   all of u helping  out in finding tutorials
 i really would appreciate any help from u  in helping  me find a correct tutorial 
   i am   student persuing  C#and asp.net  in an institute and i would really appreciate a  link to a direct download of  easy learning or beginers or an easy to learn e book. i have tried google serch but in vain i ave found of loads of material wich are too tedious and in  complicated language. and most of them  are links to web pages
  1. i would like an ebook in pdf or word format on C# and Asp.net
 2. it has to be easy to understand and learn im shure most of u have used ebooks on this subject .
  3. it obviously as to be a free dowload in pdf or word format file
   i thank u guys well in advance of any help given to me in finding these books.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 27, 2006)

Guys..
Can anyone tell me how to trap the arrows keys in C++

See for normal keys you can just have the ASCII values but arrow keys, Function keys, Delete key etc. cannot be trapped by that way.
Ex: Via getch() we can get the key we pressed and identify it by by its ASCII value But for arrow keys it shows some 0 77 etc.

8 -> Backspace
13 ->Return
27 ->Esc

but what for arrow keys???

i have tested it in this one.....

#include<conio.h>
void main()
{
char ch;
clrscr();
do
{
ch=getch();
cout<<(int)ch<<"\t"<<ch<<"\n";
}while(ch!=27); //here 27 means Esc
}


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2006)

Googled! And Lo!

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>  /* needed for kbhit and getch */
#include <ctype.h>  /* needed for isprint         */


int  main()
{
    int  ch;
    
    ch = -1;
    while (ch != 0x1B)              /* watch for an ESC */
    {
        if (kbhit())                /* check for a keystroke */
        {
            ch = getch();           /* get the key */
            printf("%02X", ch);
            if (isprint(ch)) printf("/%c", ch);
            if (ch == 0)            /* if it's 0... */
            {
                ch = getch();       /* get the next key */
                printf("  %02X", ch);
               if (isprint(ch)) printf("/%c", ch);
            }
            printf("\n");
        }
    }
    return 0;
}
```


Thnks to *www.gidforums.com/t-2935.html


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx Man

I have got all the key values i wanted
they are in hexadecimal form

left arrow -> 0x4B
right arrow ->0x4D
up ->0x48
down->0x50
 and many more

try this:

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
	 {
	 char ch;
	 clrscr();
	 do
	  {
	  ch=getch();
	  printf("%02X%c%c%c", ch,'\t',ch,'\n');
	  }while(ch!=27);
	 }

example: you press left arrow
00
4B   K

it means ch=0x4B


----------



## sre06 (Sep 28, 2006)

can any one please tell me how to get windows vista please tell me my email id is srekus@gmail.com please reply me


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 2, 2006)

Any one know how to make a logon using resorce hacker


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

^^
U can edit *%windir%\System32\LogonUI.exe* file in Resource Hacker to edit the logon screen  

U can play with changing the existing BMPs with ur desired one!

But u'll also hv to change the settings in *UIFILE* section, if u want to change BMP size/location.

Just play with this file, and u'll get success


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a easier and safer way Use Tuneup Utilities 2006
There U will not only get options for changing Logon Screens but
Boot Screen ,Default window icons and many more tweaks


For changing Boot Screens consult this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21202


----------



## mayneu (Oct 3, 2006)

hi digitizers... i would like to know how to download song files in rm format from raaga.com....

i also know that it wont show the url also once u select the play option....

can anyone help me how to do it or tell me where i can download latest telugu, tamil &hindi songs in rm format (better). video tutorials would be better....

waiting for ur responses,.......


----------



## sre06 (Oct 5, 2006)

can any tell me please the solution of this error the error is that i have nortan antivirus 2007 setup file but while installing in one error is coming the error is about auhtentication of microsoft windows istaller . if any one can help then i will be thankfull to them please help


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 6, 2006)

use
muziqneeds.net to download rm songs

to convert then in MP3 PM me i give you the ware coz its cracked i can't post here


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

need tutorial on how to connect pc to tv and also tutorial on what to do with an old p3 pc, thank you


----------



## sandeep bhatia (Oct 14, 2006)

My problem is that: I have just installed my windows XP sp2(illegal copy) on my laptop & after that I hide my *“c: drive & enabled un access to my D: drive for any user”* through registry from my *administrator account* (which is made by the software itself at the time of installation).

But, now even I can’t be able to access my drives from my administrator account & when I like to access them the following line came in front of me è

*“This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator.”*

Now can  you please tell me up that how I can able be able to access my computer freely from my administrator account & if I can’t access these hidden drives then what is the meaning of the administrator account.

Can you help me up with this problem ????
plzz plzz reply soooon.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 18, 2006)

hi group... plz guide step by step..how i connect nokia 6600 with airtelll to pc...for internet connection...my bluetooth... is issc bluetooth device..


----------



## choudang (Oct 21, 2006)

i need a tutorials for commands in WinFIOL or OSS by ericsson gsm switching architecture.


----------



## Suhas M (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone please give a tutorial on c/c++. Could you make it basic as i have absolutely no experience in programming.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Oct 25, 2006)

*{ Request for Tutorials here .. }=-*

Can somebody please post a tutorial on how to set the graphic equalizer in wmp11,


----------



## spykids_666 (Nov 2, 2006)

hello guys,
it has been some years, but there was this guy who had created a home security system, which will show you on the computer which door is opened and other stuff, 
this was in digit mag some years back so i dont know how he was. but i need that info on how he did this, does anyone know about it 
please help me, 
thanks


----------



## aadipa (Nov 3, 2006)

spykids_666 said:
			
		

> hello guys,
> it has been some years, but there was this guy who had created a home security system, which will show you on the computer which door is opened and other stuff,
> this was in digit mag some years back so i dont know how he was. but i need that info on how he did this, does anyone know about it
> please help me,
> thanks


I think it was [deXter] who did all that, don't remember, it was long time back. Haven't seen him online for long though...


----------



## int86 (Nov 9, 2006)

Tutorial for earing through Adsence.

This means that somebody should tell from A-Z. from getting a domain name, hosting ones own site. Maintaining it also. what steps to be taken to increase traffic. it should be in such a way all noobs in this forum should be able to get earnings .( thoughs it take long time and patience).
thoughs all these things are dealt here, but now all these should be in one place, easy to follow for everybody.

The tutorial may be of Day 1, Day 2, Day 3.........   type.
the tutorials can also have  more than contributors.

I think this going to be one of the best and widespread tutorials.



Bump..................


----------



## yogi23 (Nov 10, 2006)

i want to know about dos configuration.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2006)

tell me a guide where  i can learn VB c++ java like that very simply 
using videos and much more very easily


----------



## k_blues24 (Nov 17, 2006)

I want tips & tricks about cable modem (that probably known as broadband 256 KB/s, actual speed getting 30 KB/s) so I can increase my net speed of uploading as well as downloading. 
Thank you


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 17, 2006)

i want some tutorials for photoshop, such as cropping part of the image, adding a new background, making human eyes appear green. add cool hair, and adding a tattoo to the skin...thanks!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 17, 2006)

[offtopic]all r posting requests but noone is sending results[/offtopic]


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 29, 2006)

I would be thankful if u tell me how to make bootable dvd of windows xp.only xp coz i don't have other windows.i know the tutorial given in digit but its for all versions and kinda high level for me.So plz do this.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ this thread will help u:  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8512


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## sre06 (Dec 2, 2006)

is there anyone who can help me i have video problem so the problem is that i have a marriege movie that has a bad qulity of video i wanted to correct it that video has much brightness and many thing i want to correct so any suggest me how to do this pls if any one can do i will be thankfull to you


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 3, 2006)

Can some1 guide me how to install linux on usb pen drive.I have no idea abt that.I have a 1gb pen drive.Plz tell which linux(i think that smaller one) should i install and how.I have athlon x2 3800+pc and another intel e6700 based and i need it for both.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 3, 2006)

The guide requires a thumb drive of 256 MB or larger, but other than that it should work on most USB drives. Also, in order to run Linux from your USB drive, your BIOS will have to support booting from your USB device, but most newer computers will be able to do this.

Having a full, lightweight operating system on your thumb drive could be very handy.

*www.lifehacker.com/software/linux/how-to-install-linux-on-a-usb-drive-160132.php


----------



## amit.sirsi (Dec 6, 2006)

hi i want tutorials on ollydbg, a debugger for windows. tutorial for windbg( by miocrosoft ) will also do....


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Dec 9, 2006)

life saver

Join Date: Apr 2005
Posts: 19 


1.how can make a auto run cd like digit,which can acess its see & contents
2.pls tell me either esx server OR gsx server is required(minimum requirment) for vmware work station 5.5.1
3. give full tutorial for vmware work station


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

i want some tutorial on common hacking. I know this is not correct place for such tutorials but what is harm just knowing some tricks related to hacking so that we can atleast prevent us from such hacks so plz some hacker or computer genius plz provide some security tips and explain some hacking tools


----------



## vbhagyan (Jan 2, 2007)

*i need networking ebooks and tutorials helpful for self study*

hai guys

i need ebooks and tutorials for networks. ( all kinda ) 

suggest me some sites.....


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 2, 2007)

TUTORIAL ON HOW TO INCREASE WEBSITE TRAFFIC PLS?!


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

I want a step by step tutorial for dual booting linux and windows in a new hard disk. No operating system is installed yet.


----------



## caleb (Jan 8, 2007)

How to install plug-ins, programs, sofrware in Linux WITHOUT using jaragon so it is easy for newbies of linux to understand and implement.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jan 8, 2007)

Tell me how to download embedded jar/java files from sites..
for Eg. take this one : *www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/s/Spartan_X/game.php


----------



## Pravas (Jan 9, 2007)

*Final Examination*
*Subject:-Computer Errors*
*Full Marks:- Excellent (*_And Thanks too_*)*
***All questions are related to Windows Operating system***
I.Short Questions:-
1.Why is the higher version Os(Windows) get affected , if we try to install a lower version?

2. What are the major causes of "_*BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH*_" ?
3. What causes Minidump error?
4. How to disable automatic restart on system failure?
II.Explain in Brief
1.Why Internet *Connection speed*, *Surfing speed* and *Downloading speed* differs?
2.Why so many computer languages?


----------



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ what the hell is this? 
Do you want answers to those?? lol


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 20, 2007)

manoranjan sahoo said:
			
		

> life saver
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2005
> Posts: 19
> ...


Check this for creating autoruns in a cd:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38068


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 22, 2007)

Pravas said:
			
		

> *Final Examination*
> *Subject:-Computer Errors*
> *Full Marks:- Excellent (*_And Thanks too_*)*
> ***All questions are related to Windows Operating system***
> ...



search this on google u will get direct answers
Like BSOD


----------



## Hulo (Feb 3, 2007)

*Requets for links to video tutorials on various subjects*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can somebody post links to video tutorials / lecture videos on various computer science subjects that are available online for download or streaming?

I would like such videos particularly on traditional subjects like C and Java programming, web technologies, data structures, DBMS, Operating Systems, Data communications, algorithm analysis etc.

Also, are multimedia CBT or video tutorials commercially available in the market on the above topics?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## techno geek (Feb 5, 2007)

Can Somebody Show T Tutorial Of Online Buying.
Means How T  Cash Transfer Takes Plzce Between 2 Users.
Yhnx A Ton Un Advance


----------



## Duress (Feb 6, 2007)

HI, i want to have a command line in my taskbar.  Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## blueshift (Feb 6, 2007)

Duress said:
			
		

> HI, i want to have a command line in my taskbar.  Anyone know how to do that?



First you need to enable Quick Launch on your Taskbar.
_Right-click the taskbar and goto *Toolbars>Quick Launch*_

Then create a shortcut for Command Window. Search for file *cmd.exe* in Windows\System32 folder. Create a shortcut for that file.

Then cut paste that shortcut and place it in the 'Quick Launch' folder. _For that right click blank area(not on the icon) in Quick Launch and click *Open folder*. _

You are done!


----------



## C Nagaraj (Feb 11, 2007)

1.  I request Tutorials for Google Sketchup

2.  How to create Animated GIFs in Imageready without background.  I would like to past 2 Animated GIFs one above the other.  Even when I kept them as transparent, backgroud comes when I paste in HTML documet.

Thanks
C. Nagaraj


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 18, 2007)

can anyone give me basic networking tutorial


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

Tutorial for booting into multiple Linux Distro's with Win XP as the default OS i.e. atleast 2 Linux Distros and 1 XP

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tanush_89 (Feb 21, 2007)

a tutorial for changing expression of human faces in photoshop. 


I really wanna know how to do that ????


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone has any idea how to communicate with sound card using c,c++ or java. mean not just the simple beeps but all aspects. and also how to understand the codecs of any audio format. whichever is easier.


----------



## arunoday (Mar 9, 2007)

excellent


----------



## krates (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Friend Can You Please Give Me An advice Of How To Create Keyboard Or Mouse Functionally Flash Games


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 10, 2007)

here u go friend

Search Google for Actionscripts tutorial
Tutorial at adobe


----------



## 047 (Mar 21, 2007)

Could u plz tell me "HOW TO HIDE A FOLDER"? dont tell me the trick using "ALT+<code>" thats prety much old. tell me the one which doesnt use a third party s/w.


----------



## mneo (Mar 25, 2007)

Need a litlle help :   

Is their a way by which if some1 for say try and open WWW.yahoo.com & instead yahoo it opens smthing else say www.thinkdigit.com 

i.e. the browser directs a request to yahoo.com to the url www.thinkdigit.com

Thanx in advance


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 26, 2007)

no... thatz called hijacking. and illigal in most forms of usage


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Mar 27, 2007)

Can anyone give me a link to a tutorial on how to make a simple camera (digital or normal roll camera)?

I looked on google, but could not find any. I would prefer the digital one!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 27, 2007)

make a camera!!! really!!!

i guess u could look into amature film cam kits but they are expensive and barely available. 
*scientificsonline.com/images/250/30{}30392-76.eps.jpg
sample

but if ur aim is to learn optics then u should try building a telescope 1st
lenses are available easily

but if u r looking for film chemistry or photo mechanics(behaviour of light specific to imaging) etc then u should prob join a certification course

u can also start by making a pin hole camera


----------



## ambandla (Mar 27, 2007)

Which is the best book for SAP and for Mainframes for a beginner in computers. My friend did B.tech in electronics and has very little programming knowledge. 

Which one is better to go for ? SAP  or mainframes?


----------



## mneo (Mar 28, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> no... thatz called hijacking. and illigal in most forms of usage


 
Well i know thats calld HIJACKING from my antispyware manual......anyway no illegal stuff ....But this can be really useful in some cases & i mean this in a gud way 

Thanx 4replying


----------



## assddd (Mar 31, 2007)

please give a tutorial for how to increase download speed with megaupload.
i hate downloading in the speed of 20 kb/s.


----------



## nagarjun rayapuvari (Mar 31, 2007)

i want the tutorials of the digit from jan 2007 cd or dvd


----------



## Prabhagaran (Apr 2, 2007)

we need a jsp tutorial to connect to SQL server 2005 express edition thru tomcat server


----------



## Josan (Apr 2, 2007)

I need a Tutorial for Audio Production


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 8, 2007)

I would like to learn javascript. Where can I start. IS there any good book/site? Thanks


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 9, 2007)

amit.sirsi said:
			
		

> hi i want tutorials on ollydbg, a debugger for windows. tutorial for windbg( by miocrosoft ) will also do....



*www.tuts4you.com


----------



## mneo (Apr 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I would like to learn javascript. Where can I start. IS there any good book/site? Thanks


 
*w3schools.com/

It contains many tuts including that of javascript.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2007)

can someone plz give a detailed tutorial on how to rip a dvd to avi format using GordianKnot rip pack (its quite complicated)


----------



## davinci (Apr 16, 2007)

pls post a tutorial on making *audio(mp3) dvd* that can be played on a *dvd player(Sony DVD Hi-Fi)*


----------



## a_meet18 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dear All,

I need the Corel Draw 10 Tutorial but in a single file so that I can print it in one shot.

Pls advice me the link or any trick thorugh which I can get it printed in one shot from corel's help. Aur just let me know the site frm where I can get it..


Thanks !


----------



## 047 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI, can nebody tell me how to display " Empty Recent Documents" option in the context menu on right cliking the "recent documnts" option in "start menu".
As like in vista this option comes by default. so can ne1 help me????
i think there must b sum haking to do this.


----------



## Anup Nair (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, can anyone post Gimp or Paint.Net tutorials.


----------



## &&*Shivangi (May 3, 2007)

A tutorial on DIV layouts?


----------



## avtarkaint (May 18, 2007)

please any one provide me the tutorial for USF-5 flashing software for mobiles i have purchased it since 6 months but dont know to use it plz guide me friends without damaging my mobile. its includes 12 cds & 90 mobiles cables.

my email id ia avtarkaint@yahoo.com


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2007)

can someone give me 2 tutorials i need one for LISP for beginners. If someone could point me in the right direction.plus im creating a magazine its small scale only about 4-5 pages so whats the best way to put it on the net? i was thinkin of makin an independent site as i need to retain the layout and dont want to just use a pdf


----------



## netguy (May 28, 2007)

Convert dat files to mpeg formats..! 


I have a lot of video cd format files ie dat files...
i want to convert and write them to dvds
atleast tell me a software that can help me to convert them in to mpeg files

thnax in advance.....


----------



## caje143 (May 30, 2007)

Hi there,

Well i have got the tutorial for creating a Windows XP Pro Bootable CD with Service Pack 2 integerated with it.. now my query is that i want to create
a Windows XP Bootable DVD with MS OFFICE 2007, Nero, Windows Media Player 11, System Drivers (Important ones like Graphic Drivers, Modem Drivers, Motherboard Drivers etc) and also some other necessary softwares...

well is it possible to create this DVD make it bootable and also i want all these applications that i have mentioned above to be installed automatically, i.e. once i install XP, i want all the drivers and softwares also to be installed...

i already have NLITE with me.. Can you'll suggest me as to how to create this above mentioned DVD? 

i have already created a WINDOWS XP with Service Pack2 integrated installation(Unattended)..

Help me with the above situation..

Thanks


----------



## shyamno (May 30, 2007)

*Tutorial Websites Required..*

Can anyone suggest some tutorial sites on designing a Website through Dreamweaver right from basic layout to advanced ones......


----------



## poorlyduck (Jun 1, 2007)

does anybody know ho to make the gadget for the sidebar, I made a design for pc options (turn off, hybernate, lock, log off and mute) but I need help in how to transfrom it to a desktop gadget. thank you.

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/6606/pcoptionsxd7.png


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 7, 2007)

HOW to surf PC internet on cell model Nokia 5200?

i shud btter ask :
How to Create a wireless Internet connection between your device and laptop/PC.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 11, 2007)

where can i get tutorials or docs for subjects like ..........
AGRICULTURE & FORESTRY

urgent requirement


----------



## netguy (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dial up problems!!!*

Hi all!
I use bsnl's dial up internet....
I have a firewall installed on my computer..
when ever I observe my net speed is get slowed down 
i can see tat a process called..."Generic Host process for Win 32 service "
and it uses most of the band width

and most of my band width is used by it

wat is this thing and how could i get rid of this....could some one help me

thanx in advance


----------



## venki88 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tally Tutorial*

Thanks a lot


----------



## jyoti_ranjan87 (Jun 30, 2007)

would anyone please tell me how to create an xp cd that will have all my mother board drivers included..so that i dont have to go for installing drivers after installing xp


----------



## hahahari (Jul 1, 2007)

Triple boot XP,VIsta and Ubuntu.XP and vista in a single HDD and ubuntu in another HDD!!

Pls someone make a tut for this.

and how to remove vista frm a dual boot of Vista and XP (


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there any IRC Channel for DIGIT ??? thinking to creat one if not


----------



## Devaa (Jul 7, 2007)

Any way you can tell me where to get tutorials about VPN


----------



## shyamno (Jul 10, 2007)

Can anyone post a HTML code for adding a bookmark image on a webpage ...so that when clicked it adds the webpage to Favourites for IE,bookmark for OPERA and FIREFOX....


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 11, 2007)

*Tutorial for School Database Project*

Hey guys, i gotta make a project on my school. it's gonna be a map which shows which teacher should be in which class room a la a static Marauder's Map.

I think this is how it would work : A database would store all teacher's timetables. When the user enters a day and a period, then a map with all classes marked on it, will show the teacher in the respective room.

For e.g. say teacher XYZ goes to class IX-A in the 2nd period on Tuesday.
Then, when the user queries for Tuesday - 2nd period, XYZ will show up on IX-A on the map.

I have very little previous experience with DBMS's and programming. Can some1 tell me how to go about it


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial for School Database Project*

Bump


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial for School Database Project*

Bump Again


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Jul 27, 2007)

I WANT A guide/tutorial to change my Xp in mac os
plz send me some transformation pack or method to change its look


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 28, 2007)

to make XP look like mac ...... there is a kit called flyakite macosx just make a search in this forum or just google it .... 


answer.com is a great site to make searches for tutorials


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

*www.flyakiteosx.com/download/


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 16, 2007)

*Adobe Premiere 6.0 tutorials required*

Please provide tutorials on adobe premiere 6.0

Can anyone tell be how to insert a transition into the single mode editing in adobe premiere 6.0

Links to Free tutorials site will also do.


----------



## ajy0903 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Making the Multiboot CD/DVD like the picture that i put, when i write this.*

Please reply me about mine.
I was trying to make autorun cd/dvd, just like in this picture:

*www.cdshell.org/files/contributions/reanimatolog/bcdw0s.png

I know this one made using the BCDW and CDShell.
I tried to make like above picture for few months now. 
But i failed to it still now.
So, can anyone knows or knows how to make like above picture, please reply me.


----------



## psnegi26136 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey friends, can anybody give a tutorial on Avermagic pro plus e9.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2007)

how about something regarding installing vista ultimate (retail) on macbook pro?


----------



## patelpk (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi There,

I Have a tataindicom Broadband connection.

We have 2 laptop in our room but only connection

Both of the laptop are having 1 Nic each + Wireless connection .

With these 2 lan setups can i setup the internet connection sharing  between my laptops.

Similar tutor is available for Dataone Connection with 2 Nic here.

If yes please tell me Steps to do so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## napster007 (Aug 27, 2007)

could some one tell me how to forward my ports on my mtnl router? i'm having problems on my utorrent. the version of my mtnl router is T-KD 318-EUI

could some one tell me how to forward my ports on my mtnl router? i'm having problems on my utorrent. the version of my mtnl router is T-KD 318-EUI


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

guys cud anyone tell me how to measure the temp of a p4 524, and how to overclock it


----------



## mayhemabhi (Sep 1, 2007)

*Ac 2008!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tutorial 4 AutoCAD 2008 (Autodesk)


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 1, 2007)

where can i get free php tutorial???


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 1, 2007)

I am planning to develop a Mobile Application....

Any1 have any tutorial regarding thissss?


----------



## dead (Sep 15, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to access and delete files of one computer via another on lan .


----------



## Ron (Sep 15, 2007)

Guys....
 I want to  Schedule a Task In My Computer............
I do know from Control Pannel and then  Schedule Task.......
I need to schedule a task by applying codes...........i.e. through* programming.*


----------



## kpk_chandra (Sep 21, 2007)

can ayone post macromedia dreamwaver(web designing ) tutorial  + microsoft frontage


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 23, 2007)

hi guys....can ne one give me da step by step guide on doing what @nui has shown in dat pic???....thx


----------



## mansigarg83 (Sep 25, 2007)

*tutorial for connecting laptop and television*

Hi,

I have a compaq presario with S-video 7-pin connector and a sony trinitron tv..
I have bought a s-video and red-white-yellow connector from nehru place..
Still I'm not able to see my laptop screen on my television..
I've tried using 800 X 600 resolution also..
Are there some kind of drivers required for this..
please help me by providing a tutorial for the same


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 5, 2007)

A MEGA TUT needed.....


HOW TO CREATE A BOOTABLE DVD WITH XP-SP2 AND INSTALL A FEW SOFTWARE DIRECTLY WHILE INSTALLING XP...

plzz reply verrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy soooooooooonnnnnnnn


----------



## arpitt (Oct 26, 2007)

needs a tut on assembling a pc with full of pictures that can works good for a novice


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

arpitt said:
			
		

> needs a tut on assembling a pc with full of pictures that can works good for a novice



Please reffer to this thread  Basic Guide purchase a New System   it doesnot have pics but its awesome guide for newbies as well as experts


----------



## mukul (Oct 29, 2007)

can some tell me how to grab all emails from a web page ... and get them seperated with a "," ....plz some one!!! really urgent


----------



## omsharma3 (Nov 1, 2007)

how to download songs from raaga?
plz explane step by step...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 1, 2007)

omsharma3 said:
			
		

> how to download songs from raaga?
> plz explane step by step...



That's piracy, you'll be reported


----------



## Nikkoru (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to create a artwork style similar to that of GTA3?
If possible any tutorials or samples? Thx alot!


----------



## talkingcomet (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guys.. how about designing a forum like this???


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys i like the look of I.E.7 more than Firefox i have a trick to make Firefox look like I.E.6 but not I.E.7.Is there any trick


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanx for not replying i did it myself


----------



## mobileman (Nov 20, 2007)

hi,

well i m interested to get tutorials or e-books on Adobe After Effects.


be kind to provide, if u can

thanking you in advance


mobielman


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> Guys i like the look of I.E.7 more than Firefox i have a trick to make Firefox look like I.E.6 but not I.E.7.Is there any trick


 
pls post that trick in this section.


----------



## sourav (Nov 22, 2007)

set up freeproxy help


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

hey plz post a tut to make a multi-bootable dvd (containin both xp n vista installations together)


----------



## rajhot (Nov 29, 2007)

guys can anyone post a gif tutorial


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 4, 2007)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> Please give me a step by step guidance to create a *windows XP live CD*.
> 
> PS:- I have searched through the entire forum for the key word "Windows XP live CD" and didn't find anything.



Just Read Nov 2007 issue!!!


----------



## saubrl (Dec 5, 2007)

Can u tell me how i can make a program(antivirus) load faster at startup in Vista? Any registry tweak??


----------



## avtarkaint (Dec 13, 2007)

i want to cut a scean or a video clip for 5 min or more from a dvd movie so how to do it & how to convert vcd movie to dvd movie & also how to burn 4 vcd movie in one dvd. please guide me becuse i m new bie to pc.

WBR
AVTAR


----------



## yamraj (Dec 28, 2007)

tu terminate sm 1 s acoount on orkut


----------



## anuvb101 (Dec 28, 2007)

yhxxxxxxx


----------



## Ron (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey.....i need a tut to crete a simple website and host it..?
I am complete nebie to this filed.


----------



## puneet_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

i would like to have a tutorial on creating video DVD and VCD from AVI files. how to have more than 2 movies in a single DVD. 
how to split movies so that can be burned to CD.


please include this...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ go here


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 9, 2008)

i want to overclock my 56K modem.. plz help


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 10, 2008)

helllo.. 

many of my chat friends have made this type of site...
but i have no idea from where they have done this site...
here is the link . *www.friends-wap.net/
this site is used for mobile.. and it is open only in opera 
Can anyone teach me how to make this type of site ?


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 13, 2008)

??? arey yaar koi to reply do ??? ...


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 13, 2008)

go to w3school *www.w3schools.com/wap/


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 13, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> helllo..
> 
> many of my chat friends have made this type of site...
> but i have no idea from where they have done this site...
> ...



It works only in Opera because it supports WML pages.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 13, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> go to w3school *www.w3schools.com/wap/


 
ey thx amitbhai.. can u tell me where i can find the script of that site which i want.. caaz m totaly new in this ..please..... 



rohan_shenoy said:


> It works only in Opera because it supports WML pages.


ye i know.. thx 4 teling but m finding free script of tat site ! mate


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi friends.
I need a tutorial on how to use a wifi enabled lappy as a wireless router.

I have a dell inspiron 1420, with vista basic, and i am going to replace Vista be Xp very soon, and my frnd has sony vaio CR23 with vista home premium.

Also add the pros and cons. How may it affect my lappy?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 1, 2008)

how can i overclock 56k modem?


----------



## jamifahad (Mar 4, 2008)

i want to create my website. i am good with html but i want advanced features like flash movie as an intro and all sorta advanced feature..Can anyone let me know where i can find tut for same? 
Thanks


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

bigdaddy486 said:


> how can i overclock 56k modem?



Dude you cant overclock a modem


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Dude you cant overclock a modem



 nvidia, I very well understand what you mean. And yes, you *can not overclock* your modem. It would make sense only to alter the electronics of the modulation and demodulation the modem does...  you *might tweak* the modem by searching for certain registry settings, or the 20% BW held by QoS packet schedule or stuffs like that. But IMO, they are as futile as any other. with 56 kbps the max you will get practically is between 40 and 56 k*b*ps (5 -8 K*B*PS)

On the other hand, since you pointed this thread *here*
have a look at this,
*www.google.co.in/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENIN241&q=overclock a modem&meta=


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

whooa!.. is this a noobish question or just desperate ?

Anyway, one can increase the speeds of a modem by increasing the baud rate.. but there is nothing such (overclocking) applies to modem.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

@legoals: Can you please point to a correct link that will tell me how to *Overclock* a modem instead of google?

Btw, that QoS thing can be done by going to gpedit.msc and changing a few settings. This will give you an additional 5-8KBps speed while downloading but this just doesnt classify as Overclocking.

Getting some extra bandwidth isnt Overclocking. Well, if i disable images in FF or IE, then the speed to load a page will increase. Can i call this OVERCLOCKING my browser???

AFAIK, there is no such thing where you can "Overclock" a modem.

Please have a look at This


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @legoals: Can you please point to a correct link that will tell me how to *Overclock* a modem instead of google?


 it can not be overclocked. I just wanted to show you the guy who asked this wasn't alone. Its a misconception in using the word "overclocking" for basic registry tweaks which you can see from the google page search I linked here! Hope I cleared the misconception!


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok then.... Can i build a Fm radio station to stream music to my mobile from my computer? what all should i need?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

legolas said:


> it can not be overclocked. I just wanted to show you the guy who asked this wasn't alone. Its a misconception in using the word "overclocking" for basic registry tweaks which you can see from the google page search I linked here! Hope I cleared the misconception!


Oh.. Ok... Now i understand what your post meant


----------



## Adam Cruge1 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Creating a complete theme*

I want to create a complete theme using Resource Hacker......Please give me tutorial to do so......do not tell me to download something from net coz I want to make it on my own....Plz help me...
I am new here...but love to have such kind of forum....
Thank you....


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Creating a complete theme*

*First Thing* u must post this in *Request For Tutorial Here* Thread.

*Second Thing *


> do not tell me to download something from net coz I want to make it on my own


U are downloading Resource Hacker from the internet.

*Third Thing*, PM Vishal Gupta I think he has made many new themes by this own.


----------



## redhat (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Creating a complete theme*

You, cannot *make* themes using Resource Hacker.
With Resource Hacker, you are only changing the "resources", i.e. Images, vids, etc, in a file.
A theme is one, wherein, you can use apply it on another computer with just a click...
So, do you want to create a theme? Or just modify ur computer?


----------



## Adam Cruge1 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Creating a complete theme*

Plz tell me step by step how to edit resource using resource hacker to change the looks of my computer....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ It'll help you:

*All About Resource Hacker in a brief Tutorial*


----------



## aircombat (Mar 19, 2008)

Please post a general guide on how to secure a website running on Apache.


----------



## aravind.gslv (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a Maya tutorial here
if so pls give link..
search function not working for me


----------



## hsr (Apr 6, 2008)

.


----------



## hsr (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^^

1. Stop using CAPS 
2. Dont put your authentication details here...
3. delete all your forum software (you cant use Vbulletin without license (costs $160), yabb is extinct, phpbb3 admin is complex...)
4. get SMF forum from simplemachines.org or MyBB
5. refer to the popular tutorial for creating your own forum by gigacore here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75983
6. dont spam your forum here after you have created it 


and for your previous query refer my signature 

_


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2008)

upgraded to this config yesterday :
asus m2n mx mobo
amd athlon x2 4000
nvidia xfx 8400gs
2x1gb ddr2
samsung hdd (ide) 80gb

need tut ot overclock !


----------



## vijubizz (Apr 14, 2008)

Pls someone help how to create a multiboot bootable dvd that can install windows Xp and Mandriva linux


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*how to overclock your gpu.need a good step by step tutorial.*


----------



## thetillian (May 3, 2008)

I needed flash action script as iam a new, can you help me with basics of flash actionscript.


----------



## rahul_bhageria (May 6, 2008)

is there any way to bind an exe file with a jepg file?

is there any way to split the contents of a dvd into two cd's so that the installation automatically asks for the second cd after installing the first?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

Find an exe joiner at
*www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=exe+binders&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I could give you programs, but they are all detected by AV, since virii operate that way. You could code your own... 

Depends on the contents of the DVD... if it contains cab files for example you can just copy them into 2 cds. The installation will automatically ask the next CD. Or else, make an ISO with 700 mb parts using Alcohol 120% and write each to a CD.


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^^using MagicISO might help too. but u need to [magical word] it cuz its not free!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Any one can open a tutorial about cleaning ur system, like deleting Temp files, cleaning your system and cleaning the registry?
For the registry, I need precise details on how to!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 4, 2008)

HI cooldudie3...wel the best way for cleaning and on tuning you Computer is via using Tuneup Utilities 2008 (paid) if you are using windows XP


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

its not necessarily paid. u can..............well PM me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 4, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Any one can open a tutorial about cleaning ur system, like deleting Temp files, cleaning your system and cleaning the registry?
> For the registry, I need precise details on how to!


Following tutorial might help you:

*How to get FREE Space in Windows*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2008)

aravind.gslv said:


> Is there a Maya tutorial here
> if so pls give link..
> search function not working for me



Google not the best search engine for nothing
Anyway link to Maya Tutorial


----------



## G33K n G4M3R (Jun 25, 2008)

How to install software on ubuntu without internet?
Please give me step by step information.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jul 8, 2008)

Installing WORDPRESS on webserver..
if any one has posted pls reply wth link..i am visiting digit after some months so not updated..


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

Need a tut on how to customize Drupal. I can't get head or tail of the admin panel.


----------



## casanova (Aug 6, 2008)

I would appreciate a tutorial that would guide on changing blogger themes. I mean how to conveniently add those jscripts and meta datas from the previous themes to new one.

And modding those themes, I mean if the themes comes with one sidebar, how to add another one.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 8, 2008)

how to get help right from the basics to pioneering blender.PLEEEEEEEEEEASE HELP


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 8, 2008)

^Crazzy bluez.
__________________
need a tut stepwise to make ringtone of any MP3 song.


----------



## rakee (Aug 13, 2008)

I need some tutorials or ebooks on Oracle EBusiness suite-Oracle applications-Modules-User guides


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2008)

How To Install A New Theme Template On Blog.

_______________________________________
*askvarad.blogspot.com


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Aug 24, 2008)

mohit said:


> @aadipa i need both for simple bootable and unattended install. thanx


Like Unattended Windows Introduction?


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Aug 27, 2008)

*Charmap.exe--->*

A tut to modify charmap.exe to make it more useful (mainly, I just want to be able to resize/maximize it and remove the "CONTROL "Ad&vanced view", 119, BUTTON, BS_CHECKBOX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 3, 280, 64, 12" and instead make the Advanced view items permanently visible) would greatly appreciated.


----------



## adamgil (Aug 31, 2008)

*NEED download links for C language video tutorials.Including data structures.*

please post the links for video tutorials of C,data structures.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 2, 2008)

*My request !!! Accept it or else.....*



Most Wanted said:


> ^Crazzy bluez.



Mujhe bulaya kya ???

I need tutorial on how to create addons for Bart PE and how to slipstream software's on to Windows CD's (XP & VISTA)

A list of all good sites and forums for customizing and tweaking's...


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My request !!! Accept it or else.....*



Krazy Bluez said:


> I need tutorial on... how to slipstream software's on to Windows CD's (XP & VISTA)


Are you looking for something like this: *Unattended Windows Introduction*?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 12, 2008)

^ Not unattended one bro...lol I meant for the  Bart PE


----------



## s_arka_r (Sep 26, 2008)

can sum1 plz post a good tutorial on using AVR microcontrollers for beginners?????


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi there,
I m gonna get this iDeneb_v1.1_10.5.4
And I need a good tutorial on Installing Leopard On a PC with existing XP Vista and a Mandriva Spring 2008 Power Pack.... Someday plzz... explain..
I wanna boot Leopard, Mandriva, XP and even Vista!


----------



## jaggi (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to know briefly about TFT & LCD monitors.
Advantages & Disadvantages of TFT over LCD..

Can u pls mail me at jagdeep89@gmail.com


----------



## i_am_crack (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear All,

Thank you for reading.

I have .tiff (image) files with multiple image frames. (that means multple images in one .tiff file) Can any one put some light to how to extact all the images from the .tiff file.

Please do the needful

Thanks and regards

eBRo


----------



## shri (Oct 10, 2008)

*i35.tinypic.com/f3tlj4.jpg
I need to extract the outline of the above picture. The background needs to be white with the sketch in black. How do I go about it in photoshop?


----------



## rock_kiran (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to create a 3D photoflow using Flash CS3.I tried many tutorials.And I want to get familiar with the term "Papervision 3D".And If possible suggest More Flash Effects Tutorial
also.I look forward hearing soon From Digit.
                                                       Thanks.


----------



## NiluGeek (Dec 11, 2008)

i want to learn how to create FTP Connections. and download files from ftp sites


----------



## jck (Dec 21, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> where can i get free php tutorial???



w3schools


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey,

Anybody knows how tho build a wireless webcam/ spycam???


----------



## kaushikmakam (Jan 26, 2009)

i have the bsnl modem DNA A211 I

is there any software to reboot the modem at a perticular time or any tutorials for night unlimited download for this kind of modem please give some working tutorials


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 4, 2009)

ya..
give some tutorial of night unlimited download from different servers like rapid share and megaupload..free download ...
please


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Feb 22, 2009)

sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anybody knows how tho build a wireless webcam/ spycam???



ANYBODY???????????


----------



## jtahlian (Mar 1, 2009)

*audiocity basic*

please tell me audio city tutorials for beginners


----------



## rhasta (Mar 7, 2009)

Can i get a source to get back all the original windows xp files such as: *login screen.etc. I have modified my files using Vishal Gupta's &quot;Change XP To Vista&quot; tutorial. But now i wish to get back all my modified files. I know i should have backed them up ,but I haven't. Please Help


----------



## i-Alpha (Apr 17, 2009)

Cud you plz plz plz upload a tutorial about C-System programming?


----------



## sanju_nlp81 (May 15, 2009)

I HAVE HAVE A INTEL DG41TY MOTHERBOARD. BUT CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT DG & TY STANDS FOR PLZ HELP??


----------



## Indrabhooti Barar (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, I am a new member and this is the first time I am writing.
Here goes:
I have a Sony Camcorder HDR-SR8E with 100gb HDD, and capable of recording Hi-Definition in AVCHD format.
I also have a DEll XPS 420 desktop with intel core 2 quad processor and running Windows Vista Home premium 32 bit as OS with 4 gb RAM. I have installed on my system also, Vegas Movie Studio Platinum 8.
I can make reasonably good resulting DVD's with 5.1 Dolby surround (since the camera ecords natively in Dolby 5.1 surround.
I am now interested to understand how can I make on standard DVD's the lowest of High Def movies at 720p. Is it possible or just wishful thinking on my part? If it is possible con you walk me through a tutorial in one of your future magazines - I am sure there are many who would love to learn the methodology.
Is some special software necessary? I am not a geek - just an amature at level zero.
Please help and guide. 
Thanks


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2009)

Need a beginners guide to copyrighting the whole of my blog. Thanks.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 13, 2009)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> I HAVE HAVE A INTEL DG41TY MOTHERBOARD. BUT CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT DG & TY STANDS FOR PLZ HELP??



So you know what 41 stands for?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 14, 2009)

sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anybody knows how tho build a wireless webcam/ spycam???



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsYfYwZDdHo
*www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2001/11/02/wireless_webcam_pt1.html


----------



## Digito (Oct 30, 2009)

How To Create Partition On A Pen Drive


----------



## i-Alpha (Nov 2, 2009)

I need to send the data from Mobile to PC
Plz help(post tuts), its urgent.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Install PC Suit and u can do that very easily....


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

^You should be asking which mobile first.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2009)

^^Ooops! yea 


Digito said:


> How To Create Partition On A Pen Drive


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122394


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 25, 2010)

Please give a 
A good and basic guide on over-clocking a computer based on an INTEL processor


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey guys could you show how to convert normal movies to HD using some software thanks


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have two internet connections (LAN and Wireless CDMA USB card). I want to connect to both connection on a single winXP Computer and allocate the connection from CDMA USB Card to the download accelerator only and LAN to other applications.

Help!


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> Please give a
> A good and basic guide on over-clocking a computer based on an INTEL processor



here is the link for evrything related to intel processors.....if your processor is an i series one...this would definitely help you more...but you can also in general find .....what cpu terms mean....-FSB,base clock,multiplers,voltages...etc....

Intel CPUs Ultimate Sticky Thread - Overclockers Forums


----------



## painindasz (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd like to create a thread all about graphics tutorial.
Will you allow me to make one to help beginners.. 
Thanks!


----------



## ravisharmabhattarai (Jan 13, 2011)

Send me tutorials


----------



## sajjax (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: -={ Request for Tutorials here .. }=-Windows xp on Apple macbook*

i need a tutorial on how to install _Windows Xp_ on apple *Macbook(A1181)*


thanks in advance


----------



## addy smart (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, can you help me dost..actually i am new here.. so, want too know the details of this web site..
1 what is prupose 
2 where we post our prob. 
 and more plz tel me the deatils...


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an external HD. Partitioned into four. Now i want two partitions not to be shown in Windows and/or linux but mounted.

thanks.


----------



## ankursinghshadow (Apr 16, 2011)

hello!,i want to learn about setting up a vnc server...........plz tell me all the steps involved in creating a vnc server,also how can i get a server for free and other reuqirements like software needed........


----------



## jericoholic619 (May 8, 2011)

I want to learn Virtualization Specially on VMware. So Please post some tutorials on this topic.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Achuth (Jun 22, 2011)

VMWare Tutorial by Intel(R) 

i hope this will help you ..


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 22, 2011)

i want to install backtrak 4 on my pc.i tried bt was unable to install. plz can tell me how to install backtrak 4 ..


----------



## sarthkhopkar (Jul 23, 2011)

best and easiest way to create pdf files...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ Use Pdfcreator  ..


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 1, 2011)

*cdn.ithinkdiff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/powerjumplist.jpg
is the screehshot of power option in windows 7.

How do i make it look like:
*cdn.guidingtech.com/assets/postimages/2010/03/powerplan.png


----------



## sarthkhopkar (Aug 1, 2011)

it_waaznt_me said:


> ^^ Use Pdfcreator  ..







RE : 
thanks mate ..


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 16, 2011)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



use a software called powplan.
*space.dl.sourceforge.net/project/powplan/PowPlan.exe

right click to select plan, left click to open display brightness slider.


----------



## sarthkhopkar (Sep 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^You should be asking which mobile first.



hey guys... i'm using Sony Zylo [w20] phone..its a java phone... and i'm looking mobile antivirus.. please suggest and provide the links to download it for free...


----------



## joy.das.jd (Nov 10, 2011)

You do not require antivirus for java mobiles. As far as my knowledge goes there are a very few mobile viruses and even lesser for Java based phones.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guyz i need a tutorial on digital art in photoshop all the steps using a wacom bambo...


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ what does that mean?
you want to learn digital art? (no one can "teach" you art, it must come from within)
or just how to use a g. tablet with photoshop/others?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

^^Yes i know that it should come within what i mean is some basic things on digital art,Like  shadows in skin.and many more things to make it look good


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 14, 2012)

er, you are not making any sense.
now, if you want me to tell you how to make an object "cast" a shadow (like actually try to make a shadow wehre there is none) i can do that easy.
your request is too vague. and just go to : Adobe Photoshop Tutorials from Beginner to Advanced | Psdtuts+

best site ever


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 1, 2012)

i  have  a PATA hard disk of 40Gb and i want to connect it along my SATA Hd .. my motherboard has a PATA connection port too .

So would some one plz tell me how to do it.

how to set the jumber for slave and master driver 
how to change settings in the BIOS if necessary  

Lastly is it possible ~~ if yes plz enlighten me with the knowledge


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

what the hell??!?!?
go to the proper forum, in yur case, the hard disk/peripherals one, and MAKE A NEW THREAD, NOT POST IN AN OLD ONE

THANKS FOR BUMPING, YOU VILLAGE BUMPKIN.

there should be a small picture/diagram showing pin arrangement on the back of the hdd, near the connectors.
see it and follow.


----------

